

Elementary, Worldly Wisdom - dennisgorelik
http://ycombinator.com/munger.html

======
dennisgorelik
"If people tell you what you really don't want to hear what's
unpleasant—there's an almost automatic reaction of antipathy. You have to
train yourself out of it."

